# barnrat



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

I found a picture of your mike on your profile to use...I'll draw him today!


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

ok, I sat down with some of your pictures of Mike. It was hard to make out any of his details, because of 2 things....he's not very close in the pics, and it's a computerized image. So, I wipped up a cartoon sketch of him at a trot:













and then did a quick drawing of what I think he may look like close up.....in winter coat. I can't tell if his spots would show up on his face or not..... I can spend more time on his detail if I could see it.  










anyway, that is Mike at a quick draw!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! Those look great! Awsome job


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

I really wish I could draw! You must be really talented! Thay are brillent!


----------

